
Peter Thiel, Trump’s Tech Pal, Explains Himself - felixbraun
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/01/11/fashion/peter-thiel-donald-trump-silicon-valley-technology-gawker.html/
======
quantumwannabe
The link was broken for me, but the article is available at archive.org:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20170112142324/https://www.nytim...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170112142324/https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/11/fashion/peter-
thiel-donald-trump-silicon-valley-technology-gawker.html)

~~~
npiazza83
if you remove the trailing slash it loads.

